# A question for the carbon fiber drivers. . .



## jetvagabond (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello all.

I have a C50 from last year in the red and bare clearcoat scheme. I ride quite a bit and put on around three hundred miles a week. I recently noticed while giving my bike a bath that there was some opaque milkiness at the juncture of the tubes and lugs. I noticed it at the bare lugs where the top tube and seat tube tube meet and also around the bare lugs where the downtube, seat tube, and chainstays meet. Anyone else have this and if so have you ever gotten an explanation as to what causes it from either Colnago or your local shop. I'm hoping it's just the clearcoat lifting off of the carbon cloth at stress points. 

Cheers.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi, Can you post some photographs please? Also is there a reason you can't take this item to your shop where you bought the C50? They should be happy to help.

-Cliff


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

jetvagabond said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I have a C50 from last year in the red and bare clearcoat scheme. I ride quite a bit and put on around three hundred miles a week. I recently noticed while giving my bike a bath that there was some opaque milkiness at the juncture of the tubes and lugs. I noticed it at the bare lugs where the top tube and seat tube tube meet and also around the bare lugs where the downtube, seat tube, and chainstays meet. Anyone else have this and if so have you ever gotten an explanation as to what causes it from either Colnago or your local shop. I'm hoping it's just the clearcoat lifting off of the carbon cloth at stress points.
> 
> Cheers.


My guess would be that it is the clear lifting off of the carbon at those stress points where the frame might flex. Thing is, I would still be pretty pissed.


----------



## jetvagabond (Aug 10, 2009)

WrenchScienceCliff said:


> Hi, Can you post some photographs please? Also is there a reason you can't take this item to your shop where you bought the C50? They should be happy to help.
> 
> -Cliff


Hello Cliff. I don't have any idea how to take a photo and post it to a forum. I am talking to the shop I bought it from and they're just waiting for Ernesto's reply. It's a great shop and the guy I'm talking to is close to Mr. Colnago. When I get a reply I'll post here and let 
you all know what I find out.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Ah, perfect. Shops tend to be more helpful than forums anyway...most of the time anyway!


----------



## jetvagabond (Aug 10, 2009)

To anyone curious, the shop sent some photos to Colnago and they say it's most likely just a reaction of the glue used to cement the tubes together with uv radiation. Colnago offered to have the shop ship the frame back and they would clean it up and reapply a new gel-coat at no charge. I said no, it really is a very slight cosmetic blemish and you'd really have to know where to look to see it. Their offer speaks volumes to their customer service though. One more reason to love this amazing bike.


----------

